# mega chillin'



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi all, just chillin' on the banks of the Dordoyne at Camping Perpetuum.

Weather is brilliant, beer cold and cheap, happy hour Kronenbourg one eurowasher. 
We've had a brilliant tour so far, driving down through Normandy lead swinging in Brittany and now swinging east and south to follow the sun.

Met up with Catherine and Steve in Roche Bernard. A super little aire attached to a campsite next to a marina with nice cafes and brasseries. We had promised ourselves an evening out in the floating restaurant but heavy rain put paid to that. We had to survive on ham, eggs and chips, well done June, and various alcoholic beverages. It was really hard. shan't be doing that again for at least 24 hours! :lol: :lol: 

Steve and Cath will be heading across the briny today missing out on the best weather in Europe. Bloody tough innit mate!  

We're off to Domme aire tomorrow, then ??. We've only got three more weeks to make up our minds :lol: . Sh'good this Bronenkourg innit?

Cheers all, update at next wifi watering hole.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Chillin man*

Save some of that sunshine for next week, we heading to Brittany for a week or six......... :wink:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice weather down here john,just had curlyboy and jean over for sunday lunch sat out in garden with bottle of wine.George gave the yellow peril a run. :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

lins said:


> Nice weather down here john,just had curlyboy and jean over for sunday lunch sat out in garden with bottle of wine.George gave the yellow peril a run. :lol:


thanks Lin and Pete, lovely lunch(thank the chef :lol: :lol: ) and the weather was kind. Just got back, fed the "boys" now for forty :wink: :wink:

George


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi John,

Ye keep rubbing it in about the weather :roll: good to see you both enjoy the rest of your hols as for us back to the grindstone tomorrow morning  
Mind you it's been a good trip, got as far as the il de re and wherever in between, only one slight problem the exhaust fell off :roll: but good French efficiency got us back on the road swifly.

Cheers C&S


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hope the weather stays good for a few more days. we're hoping to tour Brittany shortly. Ferry booked but everything else off the cuff :lol:

Can't wait


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Weather still brilliant! We are on a campsite at Vincelles for laundry purposes for a couple of days. It was a perfect day today, warm, sunny at 25c. Forecast for tomorrow is also 25c.
We are having to write down all the AIRES have visited as we can't even remember where we stayed two nights ago!!

Been on some really nice places, mostly FOC even with electric. Even one time being a guest of the 'Great Motorhomer in the Sky'. Very pax domini until the bells started up for thr morning service 
8O 8O .

We did have to call upon Caravan Guard when the starter battery was flat, but within the hour a very nice frenchman turned up with a starter pack and sent us on our way rejoicing. That will teach me not to switch off the reversing camera


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You probably know this but if your going to Domme which is lovely, Sarlat is nice and a bit further east Rocamadour is fantastic. Free aire (no services I think) and a cracking little campsite for about a tenner with EHU. A must see place. about 8 miles north east of there is the Gourfe de Padirac caves which are simply amazing including an underwater boat ride and the biggest caverns I have ever seen for about £7

Cheers

BD


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> We are having to write down all the AIRES have visited as we can't even remember where we stayed two nights ago!!
> 
> We did have to call upon Caravan Guard when the starter battery was flat, but within the hour a very nice frenchman turned up with a starter pack and sent us on our way rejoicing. That will teach me not to switch off the reversing camera


Hi John & June,

Me and Cath were just talking about you two and the fact you still have two weeks left 8) alright for some 8O

The fact you have to write things down is an age thing 8O and the nice Frenchman who turned up to start you van....... that,s French efficiency :wink:

Cheers S


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am soooo jealous.
After the incident of a week ago we are ferrying daughter too and from work.
(Arm in plaster for next four weeks ,broken wrist)
So autumn break cancelled.

My star sign must be Catastrophe.


dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi John & June,
> 
> Me and Cath were just talking about you two and the fact you still have two weeks left 8) alright for some 8O
> 
> ...


Don't be too downhearted Steve, when you are due to do this I'll be fertiliser in the RM Memorial garden :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John & June,
> ...


I hope not for your sake 8O didn,t I tell you if all goes to plan I will be retired in 2 years 8O :wink:

Cheers S


----------

